
Ask YC: How do you monetize your website? - sharpshoot
http://snaptalent.wufoo.com/forms/can-you-really-make-money-from-blogging/
======
sharpshoot
I asked a similar question before. My idea is to pool the results and share my
findings with everyone thats interested.

So, if you've used adsense or other sites before - take the survey!

Thanks

~~~
ekanes
A more general "how do you make money?" might be more interesting and relevant
to startups since we're not all focussed on blogging (the actual survey you're
linking to survey "can you really make money from blogging?" and lists
external ad networks as the only options. Many startups make money by
providing services directly to users.

Thanks for getting the ball rolling in any case, this is neat info to gather.

------
whacked_new
Related question, what's a good way to move from free pre-release to non-free
non-pre-release?

